#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  ASTM standards, All volume Set

## mkhurram79

Dear Fellows,



Do not bother any more for any standard you need. Just download this ******* and get ASTM standards all volumes Set.

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

Thanks

Never forget to say thanks.See More: ASTM standards, All volume Set

----------


## JONNYQUEST

Thank you sir, you always share with us what we do not have.
May GOD bless you.

----------


## nhv12

thanks very much

----------


## vibintsankar

Thanks Yaar......

----------


## Tiberius

thank you very much

----------


## zhy3323

thank you very much

----------


## zhy3323

could you send the ******* to zhy3323@yahoo.com.cn? i can't to link to the site. thank you very much!

----------


## prasetyohse

Can you tell me the link for ASTM the newest version, thank you.

----------


## mkhurram79

As soon i will get the latest download link. I will share it.

----------


## prasetyohse

thank you

----------


## belisarius

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

SOME STANDARD FOR YOU--sivall-exxon-astm .....

pass:marcielo

bye

----------


## belisarius

:Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## yasserashawky

Thank you very much

See More: ASTM standards, All volume Set

----------


## venkatsam65

thank u i really in need of these standards

----------


## r3n1

Our sincere appreciation to your generous contribution.

----------


## chem.engg.16

Hello
Hi I need only petroleum standards could any one send to me
at chem.egg.16@gmail.com

----------


## kaweewong

thanks you too

----------


## ypal

any password to open the folders? Pl advise

----------


## ypal

> Dear Fellows,
> 
> Do not bother any more for any standard you need. Just download this ******* and get ASTM standards all volumes Set.
> 
> *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> link
> 
> 
> 
> ...



any password required to open the folders after downloading? Pl advise

----------


## greges2009

Thank you All

----------


## somucdm

thanks

----------


## Himangshu Patel

Sincere Heart felt Thanks

----------


## wwwgan

thanks a lot

----------


## dineshmaan

thanks a  lot for the work here & there

----------


## ing.Beslir_Geo

thank you, good job

See More: ASTM standards, All volume Set

----------


## prabhagaran23

thank you very much

----------


## Zeni

Thanks you very much.

----------


## Pisak

Thank you very much

----------


## maksimilijan

Thank you

----------


## lubl

I need din 1055-6 (2005)
can any one help
ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com

----------


## sergioivan

Dear Sir.
It is included the standard ASTM D 1410  API STANDARD 2551 STANDARD METHOD FOR MEASUREMENT AND CALIBRATION OF HORIZONTAL TANKS ?

Many Thanks,

Sergio.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
sergioivanlinares@gmail.com

----------


## thanhpham

Many thanks!

----------


## shfsart

Dear Lubl
Please get the DIN 1055-2006 from :

DIN 1055 - 2005-03 ( 111 Pages )
short link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
full link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

DIN 1055  Ber 1 - 2006-02
short link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
full link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Regards

----------


## lostking2008

Dear Shfsart,

Can you share ASTM D7599-09 with me? My email is lostking2008@yahoo.com
Many thanks.

----------


## Dorasin

Can anybody help me for API MPMS Chapter 11.1.-2004. I would also be grateful for the calculation for PC (Excel spreadsheet).

----------


## narongc

Thank you so much

----------


## theglobalist2003

Sir, Can i get ASTM A6 and ASTM A36. I need them very badly.



Please upload them.

ThanksSee More: ASTM standards, All volume Set

----------


## nilu

Can anyone share the ASTM F104 Standard. This is most urgent. Thanks in advance.

----------


## pi_zayo

ASTM E-18 (2008) & ASTM E-10 (2010).
Hope anyone have these 2 copies.
thanks.

----------


## anuj_mechi

if some body have ASTM G36 please send me.. thanks a lot...
anuj.mechi@gmail.com

----------


## agnando

can u tell me where can i find astm 54c tables

----------


## baynoli

is there a 2011 ASTM standard available for download already...??

----------


## feune111962

thanx Belisarius

----------


## zarley_ahmad

Salam,  Can anyone help me out I need this standards urgently 
1. ASTM B287, ASTM B299, ASTM B206, ASTM D3368, ASTM D3363......

----------


## convicto17

Se&#241;or agradesco su aportaci&#243;n de anemano gracias

----------


## solution

I need ASTM D 1014 Edition 2009
can any one help
thanks

----------


## johnmugul

thank you very much sir

----------


## escalante

Hi mkhurram79,


Can you please upload the ASTM ALL SET VOLUME again in rapidshare, I cant download from the *******.

Thank you in advance.

Daniel.

----------


## student88

Can someone please kindly provide/upload a softcopy of ASTM G30 - 97 Standard Practice for Making and Using U-Bend Stress-Corrosion Test Specimens (latest edition if poss?

See More: ASTM standards, All volume Set

----------


## kimimtt

Can someone help with ASTM D4311 / D4311M - 09 Standard Practice for Determining Asphalt Volume Correction to a Base Temperature? Thank you very much in advance

----------


## Nabilia

> Can someone please kindly provide/upload a softcopy of ASTM G30 - 97 Standard Practice for Making and Using U-Bend Stress-Corrosion Test Specimens (latest edition if poss?



ASTM G 30 - 97 R03 Standard Practice for Making and Using U-Bend Stress-Corrosion Test Specimens.pdf	0.076 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

> Can someone help with ASTM D4311 / D4311M - 09 Standard Practice for Determining Asphalt Volume Correction to a Base Temperature? Thank you very much in advance



All I have is 96 if that will help...
ASTM D 4311 - 96 Standard Practice for Determining Asphalt Volume Correction to a Base Temperature.pdf	0.052 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## phuongkq

Thankyou very much!




> Dear Fellows,
> 
> Do not bother any more for any standard you need. Just download this ******* and get ASTM standards all volumes Set.
> 
> *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> link
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## phuongkq

Any one have ASTM D2513? Can you please upload and share me? Thanks

----------


## Nabilia

ASTM D 2513 - 04 Standard Specification for Thermoplastic Gas Pressure Pipe, Tubing, and Fittings.pdf	0.212 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tomyfrank75

Hi all
I need ASTM D449 - 03(2008) Standard Specification for Asphalt Used in Dampproofing and Waterproofing. Can you upload share me? Tks so much./.

----------


## Nabilia

ASTM D 449 - 03 Standard Specification for Asphalt Used in Dampproofing and Waterproofing.pdf	0.025 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tomyfrank75

Thank you so much :Subdued:

----------


## Nabili

mkhurram, I need some ASTM materials standards A333 Gr6, A350 LF2 Class 1, A352 LCC, A105N, SA516N, etc. can you please help. many thanks

----------


## Nabili

I tried in vain to download. can you please instruct me as to how to download a *******. many thanks

----------


## walther007

I need D6886 standard.



Please help me and thanks in advanceSee More: ASTM standards, All volume Set

----------


## squelch

can someone re upload the link..

----------


## sameerahmed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Standards.rar

----------


## squelch

^ file not found...

----------


## acier58

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Standards.rar



Hi sameerahmed,

The link isn't available.
Please, check the link before posting !

Regards

----------


## sameerahmed

copy the complease link and past to browser 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Standards.rar

----------


## kanil

> copy the complease link and past to browser 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Standards.rar



Pl copy paste complete link -it is working fine

----------


## Shnoof

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Fixed link, now click-able.

----------


## vfq3481

THX mate!!!

----------


## squelch

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Fixed link, now click-able.



^stil, dead link,,

----------


## kimimtt

Thank you

----------


## 25415

Thank you sir, you always share with us what we do not have

----------


## manifresh006

re upload?? plz

See More: ASTM standards, All volume Set

----------


## frahman

> re upload?? plz



link from 



> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> pass:marcielo



 still working

----------


## NORHIDAYAH SAIDON

Can't link and open the file.. :Frown:

----------


## Wcmick

Thanks!!!

----------


## saadkhan

thanks

----------


## raad66

thank you very much

----------


## alijimmm

Jazakallah and Thanks 
Got full set of ASTM now....
Thanks

----------


## sameerahmed

RAR password

----------


## mivasa

what is the password for the files?

got it. password=marcielo

----------


## ome700

Thanks a lot sir

----------


## vfq3481

THX a lot!

----------


## STD manager

if you need this document
please contact to :
internationalstandard2012(at sign)gmail(dot)com

----------


## anand0585

Need ASTM A923, can anyone help me.

See More: ASTM standards, All volume Set

----------


## STD manager

ASTM A923 [10 Page(s)] 
2008.10.01 	
Standard Test Methods for Detecting Detrimental Intermetallic Phase in Duplex Austenitic/Ferritic Stainless Steels
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mrjoel

> link from  still working



Please re-upload link is not working anymore.....thanks in advance

----------


## mrjoel

> Dear Fellows,
> 
> Do not bother any more for any standard you need. Just download this ******* and get ASTM standards all volumes Set.
> 
> *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> link
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You were great brother...THANK YOU very much...God bless!

----------


## STD manager

*ASTM New Documents ....*

Document Number 	Date 	Title 
1. 	ASTM E1316 [37 Page(s)] 	ASTM E1316
	2013.02.01 	Standard Terminology for Nondestructive Examinations 	

2. 	ASTM C1417M [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1417M
	2013.02.01 	Standard Specification for Manufacture of Reinforced Concrete Sewer, Storm Drain, and Culvert Pipe for Direct Design (Metric) 	

3. 	ASTM C1479 [9 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1479
	2013.02.01 	Standard Practice for Installation of Precast Concrete Sewer, Storm Drain, and Culvert Pipe Using Standard Installations 	

4. 	ASTM C1479M [9 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1479M
2013.02.01 	Standard Practice for Installation of Precast Concrete Sewer, Storm Drain, and Culvert Pipe Using Standard Installations (Metric) 	

5. 	ASTM C822 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C822
	2013.02.01 	Standard Terminology Relating to Concrete Pipe and Related Products 	

6. 	ASTM F2991 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM F2991
2013.02.01 	Standard Guide for Doubler Plate Repairs for Non-Classed Ship Structures 	

7. 	ASTM C76M [11 Page(s)] 	ASTM C76M
2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Reinforced Concrete Culvert, Storm Drain, and Sewer Pipe (Metric) 	

8. 	ASTM B152/B152M [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM B152/B152M
	2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Copper Sheet, Strip, Plate, and Rolled Bar 	

9. 	ASTM C76 [11 Page(s)] 	ASTM C76
	2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Reinforced Concrete Culvert, Storm Drain, and Sewer Pipe 	

10. 	ASTM C506 [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM C506
	2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Reinforced Concrete Arch Culvert, Storm Drain, and Sewer Pipe 	

11. 	ASTM C506M [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM C506M
2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Reinforced Concrete Arch Culvert, Storm Drain, and Sewer Pipe (Metric) 	

12. 	ASTM C507M [10 Page(s)] 	ASTM C507M
2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Reinforced Concrete Elliptical Culvert, Storm Drain, and Sewer Pipe (Metric) 	

13. 	ASTM C507 [9 Page(s)] 	ASTM C507
	2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Reinforced Concrete Elliptical Culvert, Storm Drain, and Sewer Pipe 	

14. 	ASTM C1193 [33 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1193
	2013.01.15 	Standard Guide for Use of Joint Sealants 	

15. 	ASTM E2852 [10 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2852
2013.01.15 	Standard Guide for Acquisition, Maintenance, Storage, and Use of Hazardous Material Detection Instrumentation 	

16. 	ASTM E647 [48 Page(s)] 	ASTM E647
2013.01.15 	Standard Test Method for Measurement of Fatigue ----- Growth Rates 	

17. 	ASTM E1003 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM E1003
	2013.01.15 	Standard Practice for Hydrostatic Leak Testing 	

18. 	ASTM C1104/C1104M [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1104/C1104M
	2013.01.15 	Standard Test Method for Determining the Water Vapor Sorption of Unfaced Mineral Fiber Insulation 	

19. 	ASTM D7521 [13 Page(s)] 	ASTM D7521
2013.01.15 	Standard Test Method for Determination of Asbestos in Soil 	

20. 	ASTM E2735 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2735
2013.01.15 	Standard Guide for Selection of Calibrations Needed for X-ray Photoelectron Spectroscopy (XPS) Experiments 	

21. 	ASTM C1661 [26 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1661
	2013.01.01 	Standard Guide for Viewing Systems for Remotely Operated Facilities 	

22. 	ASTM C1009 [10 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1009
	2013.01.01 	Standard Guide for Establishing and Maintaining a Quality Assurance Program for Analytical Laboratories Within the Nuclear Industry 	

23. 	ASTM C1012/C1012M [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1012/C1012M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Length Change of Hydraulic-Cement Mortars Exposed to a Sulfate Solution 	

24. 	ASTM C805/C805M [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C805/C805M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Rebound Number of Hardened Concrete 	

25. 	ASTM E1753 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM E1753
2013.01.01 	Standard Practice for Use of Qualitative Chemical Spot Test Kits for Detection of Lead in Dry Paint Films 	

26. 	ASTM E2750 [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2750
2013.01.01 	Standard Guide for Extension of Data from Firestop Penetration System Tests Conducted in Accordance with ASTM E814 	

27. 	ASTM C42/C42M [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM C42/C42M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Obtaining and Testing Drilled Cores and Sawed Beams of Concrete 	

28. 	ASTM C563 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C563
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Approximation of Optimum SO3 in Hydraulic Cement Using Compressive Strength 	

29. 	ASTM C1567 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1567
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Determining the Potential Alkali-Silica Reactivity of Combinations of Cementitious Materials and Aggregate (Accelerated Mortar-Bar Method) 	

30. 	ASTM E569/E569M [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM E569/E569M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Practice for Acoustic Emission Monitoring of Structures During Controlled Stimulation 	

31. 	ASTM A1003/A1003M [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM A1003/A1003M
2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Steel Sheet, Carbon, Metallic-and Nonmetallic-Coated for Cold-Formed Framing Members 	

32. 	ASTM C700 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C700
	2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Vitrified Clay Pipe, Extra Strength, Standard Strength, and Perforated 	

33. 	ASTM C1714/C1714M [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1714/C1714M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Preblended Dry Mortar Mix for Unit Masonry 	

34. 	ASTM D4647/D4647M [11 Page(s)] 	ASTM D4647/D4647M
2013.01.01 	Standard Test Methods for Identification and Classification of Dispersive Clay Soils by the Pinhole Test 	

35. 	ASTM C833 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C833
	2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Sintered (Uranium-Plutonium) Dioxide Pellets 	

36. 	ASTM C1254 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1254
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Determination of Uranium in Mineral Acids by X-Ray Fluorescence 	

37. 	ASTM C1647 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1647
	2013.01.01 	Standard Practice for Removal of Uranium or Plutonium, or both, for Impurity Assay in Uranium or Plutonium Materials 	

38. 	ASTM C1636 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1636
	2013.01.01 	Standard Guide for the Determination of Uranium-232 in Uranium Hexafluoride 	

39. 	ASTM C809 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM C809
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Methods for Chemical, Mass Spectrometric, and Spectrochemical Analysis of Nuclear-Grade Aluminum Oxide and Aluminum Oxide-Boron Carbide Composite Pellets 	

40. 	ASTM D5206 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM D5206
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Windload Resistance of Rigid Plastic Siding 	

41. 	ASTM C1637 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1637
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for the Determination of Impurities in Plutonium Metal: Acid Digestion and Inductively Coupled Plasma-Mass Spectroscopy (ICP-MS) Analysis 	

42. 	ASTM E2598/E2598M [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2598/E2598M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Practice for Acoustic Emission Examination of Cast Iron Yankee and Steam Heated Paper Dryers 	

43. 	ASTM E662 [24 Page(s)] 	ASTM E662
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Specific Optical Density of Smoke Generated by Solid Materials 	

44. 	ASTM C967 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM C967
	2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Uranium Ore Concentrate 	

45. 	ASTM C1731 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1731
2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Concrete Floor Tile 	

46. 	ASTM D4208 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM D4208
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Total Chlorine in Coal by the Oxygen Bomb Combustion/Ion Selective Electrode Method 	

47. 	ASTM B711 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM B711
	2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Concentric-Lay-Stranded Aluminum-Alloy Conductors, Steel Reinforced (AACSR) (6201) 	

48. 	ASTM C857 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM C857
	2013.01.01 	Standard Practice for Minimum Structural Design Loading for Underground Precast Concrete Utility Structures 	

49. 	ASTM E2058 [30 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2058
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Methods for Measurement of Synthetic Polymer Material Flammability Using a Fire Propagation Apparatus (FPA) 	

50. 	ASTM F2306/F2306M [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM F2306/F2306M
2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for 12 to 60 in. [300 to 1500 mm] Annular Corrugated Profile-Wall Polyethylene (PE) Pipe and Fittings for Gravity-Flow Storm Sewer and Subsurface Drainage Applications 	

51. 	ASTM F2648/F2648M [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM F2648/F2648M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for 2 to 60 inch [50 to 1500 mm] Annular Corrugated Profile Wall Polyethylene (PE) Pipe and Fittings for Land Drainage Applications 	

52. 	ASTM C109/C109M [10 Page(s)] 	ASTM C109/C109M
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Compressive Strength of Hydraulic Cement Mortars (Using 2-in. or [50-mm] Cube Specimens) 	

53. 	ASTM C535 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM C535
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Resistance to Degradation of Large-Size Coarse Aggregate by Abrasion and Impact in the Los Angeles Machine 	

54. 	ASTM D7577 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM D7577
2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Determining the Accelerated Iron Corrosion Rating of Denatured Fuel Ethanol and Ethanol Fuel Blends 	

55. 	ASTM C618 REV A [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C618 REV A
2012.12.15 	Standard Specification for Coal Fly Ash and Raw or Calcined Natural Pozzolan for Use in Concrete 	

56. 	ASTM C845/C845M [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM C845/C845M
	2012.12.15 	Standard Specification for Expansive Hydraulic Cement 	

57. 	ASTM C806 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C806
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Restrained Expansion of Expansive Cement Mortar 	

58. 	ASTM C1384 REV A [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1384 REV A
	2012.12.15 	Standard Specification for Admixtures for Masonry Mortars 	

59. 	ASTM C780 REV A [14 Page(s)] 	ASTM C780 REV A
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Preconstruction and Construction Evaluation of Mortars for Plain and Reinforced Unit Masonry 	

60. 	ASTM C900 REV A [10 Page(s)] 	ASTM C900 REV A
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Pullout Strength of Hardened Concrete 	

61. 	ASTM F1055 [10 Page(s)] 	ASTM F1055
	2012.12.15 	Standard Specification for Electrofusion Type Polyethylene Fittings for Outside Diameter Controlled Polyethylene and Crosslinked Polyethylene (PEX) Pipe and Tubing 	

62. 	ASTM E2579 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2579
	2012.12.15 	Standard Practice for Specimen Preparation and Mounting of Wood Products to Assess Surface Burning Characteristics 	

63. 	ASTM E1822 [24 Page(s)] 	ASTM E1822
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Fire Testing of Stacked Chairs 	

64. 	ASTM E2067 [24 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2067
	2012.12.15 	Standard Practice for Full-Scale Oxygen Consumption Calorimetry Fire Tests 	

65. 	ASTM D4526 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM D4526
	2012.12.15 	Standard Practice for Determination of Volatiles in Polymers by Static Headspace Gas Chromatography 	

66. 	ASTM D6474 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM D6474
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Determining Molecular Weight Distribution and Molecular Weight Averages of Polyolefins by High Temperature Gel Permeation Chromatography 	

67. 	ASTM C1403 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1403
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Rate of Water Absorption of Masonry Mortars 	

68. 	ASTM E1601 [14 Page(s)] 	ASTM E1601
	2012.12.15 	Standard Practice for Conducting an Interlaboratory Study to Evaluate the Performance of an Analytical Method 	

69. 	ASTM E1266 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM E1266
	2012.12.15 	Standard Practice for Processing Mixtures of Lime, Fly Ash, and Heavy Metal Wastes in Structural Fills and Other Construction Applications 	

70. 	ASTM E176 REV B [26 Page(s)] 	ASTM E176 REV B
	2012.12.15 	Standard Terminology of Fire Standards 	

71. 	ASTM C578 REV B [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM C578 REV B
	2012.12.15 	Standard Specification for Rigid, Cellular Polystyrene Thermal Insulation 	

72. 	ASTM D6045 [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM D6045
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Color of Petroleum Products by the Automatic Tristimulus Method 	

73. 	ASTM C192/C192M REV A [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM C192/C192M REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Practice for Making and Curing Concrete Test Specimens in the Laboratory 	

74. 	ASTM D1092 [9 Page(s)] 	ASTM D1092
2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Measuring Apparent Viscosity of Lubricating Greases 	

75. 	ASTM D3944 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM D3944
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Solidification Point of Petroleum Wax 	

76. 	ASTM C125 REV A [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM C125 REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Terminology Relating to Concrete and Concrete Aggregates 	

77. 	ASTM B708 [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM B708
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Tantalum and Tantalum Alloy Plate, Sheet, and Strip 	

78. 	ASTM B365 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM B365
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Tantalum and Tantalum Alloy Rod and Wire 	

79. 	ASTM D938 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM D938
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Congealing Point of Petroleum Waxes, Including Petrolatum 	

80. 	ASTM F136 REV A [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM F136 REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Wrought Titanium-6Aluminum-4Vanadium ELI (Extra Low Interstitial) Alloy for Surgical Implant Applications (UNS R56401) 	

81. 	ASTM F2245 REV D [30 Page(s)] 	ASTM F2245 REV D
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Design and Performance of a Light Sport Airplane 	

82. 	ASTM B354 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM B354
	2012.12.01 	Standard Terminology Relating to Uninsulated Metallic Electrical Conductors 	

83. 	ASTM F2972 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM F2972
2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Light Sport Aircraft Manufacturers Quality Assurance System 	

84. 	ASTM C138/C138M REV A [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C138/C138M REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Density (Unit Weight), Yield, and Air Content (Gravimetric) of Concrete 	

85. 	ASTM D3348 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM D3348
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Rapid Field Test for Trace Lead in Unleaded Gasoline (Colorimetric Method) 	

86. 	ASTM D5708 [9 Page(s)] 	ASTM D5708
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Methods for Determination of Nickel, Vanadium, and Iron in Crude Oils and Residual Fuels by Inductively Coupled Plasma (ICP) Atomic Emission Spectrometry 	

87. 	ASTM D3279 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM D3279
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for n-Heptane Insolubles 	

88. 	ASTM C1064/C1064M [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1064/C1064M
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Temperature of Freshly Mixed Hydraulic-Cement Concrete 	

89. 	ASTM D2290 [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM D2290
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Apparent Hoop Tensile Strength of Plastic or Reinforced Plastic Pipe 	

90. 	ASTM B521 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM B521
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Tantalum and Tantalum Alloy Seamless and Welded Tubes 	

91. 	ASTM A307 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM A307
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Carbon Steel Bolts, Studs, and Threaded Rod 60 000 PSI Tensile Strength 	

92. 	ASTM D448 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM D448
	2012.12.01 	Standard Classification for Sizes of Aggregate for Road and Bridge Construction 	

93. 	ASTM D3427 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM D3427
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Air Release Properties of Petroleum Oils 	

94. 	ASTM C94/C94M REV A [13 Page(s)] 	ASTM C94/C94M REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Ready-Mixed Concrete 	

95. 	ASTM E2816 REV A [21 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2816 REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Methods for Fire Resistive Metallic HVAC Duct Systems 	

96. 	ASTM A358/A358M [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM A358/A358M
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Electric-Fusion-Welded Austenitic Chromium-Nickel Stainless Steel Pipe for High-Temperature Service and General Applications 	

97. 	ASTM D6608 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM D6608
	2012.12.01 	Standard Practice for the Identification of Trinidad Lake Asphalt in Asphalt Mixes 	

98. 	ASTM D3381/D3381M [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM D3381/D3381M
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Viscosity-Graded Asphalt Cement for Use in Pavement Construction 	

99. 	ASTM D5704 REV A [19 Page(s)] 	ASTM D5704 REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Evaluation of the Thermal and Oxidative Stability of Lubricating Oils Used for Manual Transmissions and Final Drive Axles 	

100. 	ASTM D7847 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM D7847
2012.12.01 	Standard Guide for Interlaboratory Studies for Microbiological Test Methods 	

*internationalstandard2012@gmail.com*

----------


## praveen1

thank you.....

----------


## Jimmie C

need ASTM A6/A6M   anyone?

----------


## georgecis

Hi,

Do an "ASTM" search on The PirateBay ( **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ) , probably you'll find the required standard there ( not the latest though, 2004 period ) .

Regards

----------


## abualamal

thanksssssssssssss alot for you

----------


## mitsos1970

Hello thank you for the link. Does it include ASTM D5260-04(2010) ??

If not is there a link for this?

Thanks

----------


## dienngothe

Hi Sir,

The link is dead. Could you please share the all volume set with me?

Thanks.

----------


## Alfrd

Hi everyone, can you upload or email the ASTM for Sports Standards and Recreation Standards thank you so much, badly needed for my thesis alfrd_xvii@yahoo.com Thank you all

----------


## carls888

can you send **** to carls888@hotmail.com. Thank you.

See More: ASTM standards, All volume Set

----------


## carls888

please could you send the complete link to carls888@hotmail.com

Thank you,
Carlos

----------


## darkdeath

Hi, i need ASTM D7028 help mi please.
il it is possible send il to lostst2@libero.it

----------


## darkdeath

Hi, i need ASTM D7028 help mi please.
il it is possible send il to lostst2@libero.it

----------


## teosmi

Hi every on.
Is it possible to have the link please?
teosmi@gmail.com
Thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

D7028

----------


## Ibrahim23

Thank you upload again.

----------


## teosmi

Thank you Marty.
I'm working on Paper; Packaging; Flexible Barrier Materials; Business Imaging Products and I need some ASTM.
Is it possible to have these F0088, F1929, F1980, F1140, D1922, D1938 and D882?
Thank you very much

----------


## teosmi

Any one can help??
Thank you very much and

----------


## gtp

Would be extremely helpful

----------


## gtp

Please send link to cecrigtp@gmail.com

----------


## Marty Thompson

teosmi, I've lost my proxy access to the ASTM standards, can't help until I get access again.

----------


## Marty Thompson

This might help...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASTM standards, All volume Set

----------


## teosmi

Ok Marty,
Hope I'll hear from you soon.
Any way thank you

----------


## Ibrahim23

Please reupload to 4shared or send links to ibrahimabdunnazr@yahoo.com, many thanks.

----------


## bibliotecacba

Does anybody have ASTM D7028? Thanks in advance

----------


## Marty Thompson

Already answered,
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Thank you Marty.
> I'm working on Paper; Packaging; Flexible Barrier Materials; Business Imaging Products and I need some ASTM.
> Is it possible to have these F0088, F1929, F1980, F1140, D1922, D1938 and D882?
> Thank you very much



I could obtain five only... 4 here

----------


## Marty Thompson

last one

----------


## teosmi

Thank you very much Marty.
Hope you'll (or any one) find the others

----------


## Marty Thompson

Last two...

----------


## teosmi

Thank you very much Marty
You are wonderfull
This is very heplfull

----------


## teosmi

Hi,
I'm looking for these standards D412; D624 and D2240
Thank you in advence

----------


## Marty Thompson

Here you go...

----------


## Catweazle

Hi Marty, do you have access to scans of the reference radiographs for ASTM E446 please? If so, it'd be great if you could share them please. Thanks for all you posts.

See More: ASTM standards, All volume Set

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Hi Marty, do you have access to scans of the reference radiographs for ASTM E446 please? If so, it'd be great if you could share them please. Thanks for all you posts.



Sorry, I do not

----------


## Marty Thompson

This is what I do have... a International Institute of Welding - Collection of Reference Radiographs of Welds in Steels - 101 slides presentation

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

Here's a little booklet of radiographs

----------


## teosmi

Hi Marty,
Wonderfull you are a chief
Thanks  a lot

----------


## Ibrahim23

Please share again.

----------


## xav

Hi everyone 
I attached a file that is very useful to identify welding defects

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Ifrahim

can anybody upload the ASTM Standards for Refractories (e.g ASTM C113, 133, 134 e.t.c)

Thanks and Regards

----------


## kelvindavis9@gmail.com

ASTM A439
MSS SP-144	Pressure Seal Bonnet Valves 	2013
MSS SP 91	Guidelines for Manual Operation of valve 	2009
EN 12516-1 / 2	     2014
ISO 15609-3         2004
ISO 15609-4         2009
ISO 15609-5         2011
ISO 15609-6         2013
ISO TR 15608	Welding-guidelines for a Metallic materials Grouping System 	2013
ISO 7268	Pipe components -- Definition of nominal pressure	1983 AMD 1: 1984
ISO 6892 -1	Metallic materials - Tensile testing -part-1: Method of test at room temperature 	2009
EN 1092-1	Flanges and their jointsCircular flanges for pipes, valves, fittings and accessories, PN designated	2007 (A1-2013)
API 20E	Alloy and Carbon Steel Bolting for Use in the Petroleum and Natural Gas Industries	2012
API 20C	Closed Die Forgings for Use in the Petroleum and Natural Gas Industry	2014
API 20B 	Open Die Shaped Forgings for Use in the Petroleum and Natural Gas Industry	2013
API 20A	Carbon Steel, Alloy Steel, Stainless Steel, and Nickel Base Alloy Castings for Use in the Petroleum and Natural Gas Industrt 	2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

Kelvin, this is an ASTM thread, I will give you A439

----------


## Marty Thompson

Ifrahim,
C113, C133, C134, C135

----------


## And1

Please send link to arvandy11@yahoo.com sir

----------


## Wailmor

Thank you, you always share with us what we do not have. Thank you.

See More: ASTM standards, All volume Set

----------


## kelvindavis9@gmail.com

Anyone having ASTM A609
Thanks in Advance.

----------


## Marty Thompson

It is in volume 1.02, all of it already posted.

----------


## teosmi

Hello everybody,

I'm looking for theses ASTM F2026; F2038 and F2042.
If any one have, it'll be very helpfull.

Thank you very much

----------


## Marty Thompson

F2026-14 Standard Specification for Polyetheretherketone (PEEK) Polymers for Surgical Implant Applications
F2038-00(2011) Standard Guide for Silicone Elastomers, Gels, and Foams Used in Medical Applications Part IFormulations and Uncured Materials
F2042-00(2011) Standard Guide for Silicone Elastomers, Gels, and Foams Used in Medical Applications Part IICrosslinking and Fabrication

----------


## teosmi

Thank you very much Marty always helpfull.
I don't know if you can have this iso:
ISO 11737-1:2006
Sterilization of medical devices -- Microbiological methods -- Part 1: Determination of a population of microorganisms on products

----------


## Marty Thompson

This is an ASTM thread, but here it is.

----------


## teosmi

and part 2 please
ISO 11737-2:2009
Sterilization of medical devices -- Microbiological methods -- Part 2: Tests of sterility performed in the definition, validation and maintenance of a sterilization process

----------


## teosmi

Where can I ask for ISOs?
Thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

You go to the most appropriate forum and start a new thread if you can't find one close to your need.

ISO 11737-2-2009

----------


## teosmi

Ok thank you very much

----------


## hbeqai

thank you 
i have downloaded ASTM_2015_standars.rar
it was uploaded by your team
do you have the password to extract these files from the rar file
thanks in advance
best regards

----------


## Mhmd.Aamer

Anyone has ASME B18.15-2015, please share!!!!

See More: ASTM standards, All volume Set

----------


## dratius

Hello, 

I am just looking for a few standards. 

ASTM E 96
ASTM E 2556 
ASTM D 828
ASTM D 5034

If anyone has those or they are in the big archived file, please let me know and thank you.

----------


## acier58

> Hello, 
> 
> I am just looking for a few standards. 
> 
> ASTM E 96
> ASTM E 2556 
> ASTM D 828
> ASTM D 5034
> 
> If anyone has those or they are in the big archived file, please let me know and thank you.



Here you are.

ASTM E 96
ASTM E 2556
ASTM D 5034

ASTM D 828  Withdrawn and no replacement

----------


## Marty Thompson

D828-97(2002) Tensile Properties of Paper and Paperboard Using Constant-Rate-of-Elongation Apparatus

----------


## jq15

Does anyone have ASTM E446?

----------


## Rakalana

Sir,

I Need this following standard:

API 936 Ed. November 2008
ASTM C181-09
ASTM C113-02
ACI 547.R-87
ACI 547.1R-89

Thank you in advance.

----------


## ayyazveer

ASTM C181-03         **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   <--- Download Link
ASTM C113-02         **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   <--- Download Link
Visit --> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sokpisith

thank for your good

----------


## Oscarvs

Sirs,

I need the following standard:

ASTM C109
ASTM C131

Thank you in advance.

----------


## Oscarvs

Sorry.

ASTM C31

Thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

C31C31M-15ae1
C109C109M-16a

----------


## kk0503

Anyone, Kindly provide/upload a soft copy of ASTM G30
Thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

G30-97(2016) Standard Practice for Making and Using U-Bend Stress-Corrosion Test Specimens

See More: ASTM standards, All volume Set

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------


## kk0503

Dear Marty Thompson,

Thanks a lot for your help.

Regards

----------


## romeo1412

Dear All, 

I'm looking ASTM E1003 2013 
Any have its , Please it .

Many thank

----------


## Marty Thompson

E1003-13 Standard Practice for Hydrostatic Leak Testing

----------


## romeo1412

I find some PDF for Exam API 936
I missing 2 pdf. files anyone have please share here *  thank you

547.R-87  State of the art report: Refractory Concrete
547.1R-89  State of the art report: Refractory plastic and Ramming Mixes

----------


## Marty Thompson

??? What does this have to do with an ASTM thread?

----------


## romeo1412

Sorry marty for my confused

----------


## zachcmm

Does anybody have the ASME B89.1.13-2013 (Micrometers)??? Thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## Amri Rinaldi

Can anyone share the ASTM A 489-12 Standard. This is most urgent. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Marty Thompson

A489-12 Standard Specification for Carbon Steel Lifting Eyes

----------


## Amri Rinaldi

Dear Marty Thompson*

 Thanks a lot for your help.

 Regards

----------


## nick3264

Can anyone share the ASTM D6690 - 15 Standard Specification for Joint for Concrete and Asphalt Pavements ?
A link for the complete set also would be nice. All links I have found* have no seeders (the ones in pirate bay also).


Thanks in advance.See More: ASTM standards, All volume Set

----------


## Marty Thompson

D6690-15 Standard Specification for Joint and C rack Sealants* Hot Applied* for Concrete and Asphalt Pavements.pdf


All are on the GroupTelegram channel. Go to my visitor messages for link.

----------


## bibliotecacba

does anyone can share ASTM D257-14? thanks very much

----------


## Marty Thompson

D257-14 Standard Test Methods for DC Resistance or Conductance of Insulating Materials

----------


## bibliotecacba

thankyou very much

----------


## vicflowjoe

I just downloaded the AMTS_2015_Standards.rar and it's asking me for a password. Do you guys have that by chance.. I would really appreciate anyhone help on this. Thanks

----------


## vicflowjoe

Hi* I need the following standards.  ASTM E 283-04
ASTM E 331-00
AAMA 501.1-05
ASTM E 330-02
AAMA 501.4-01
ASTM E 547
ASTM E 283

----------


## Marty Thompson

E331-00(2016) Standard Test Method for Water Penetration of Exterior Windows* Skylights* Doors* and Curtain Walls by Uniform Static Air Pressure Difference
E330E330M-14 Standard Test Method for Structural Performance of Exterior Windows* Doors* Skylights and Curtain Walls by Uniform Static Air Pressure Difference
E547-00(2016) Standard Test Method for Water Penetration of Exterior Windows* Skylights* Doors* and Curtain Walls by Cyclic Static Air Pressure Difference
E283-04(2012) Standard Test Method for Determining Rate of Air Leakage Through Exterior Windows* Curtain Walls* and Doors Under Specified Pressure Differences Across the Specimen

----------


## saubao

Many thanks mate

----------


## sivaram10

link is not opening. could you please share again

----------


## sivaram10

if you have full volume* could please share. i am looking for this long time.

----------


## drjkusumo

i'm searching for ASTM D4851 pdf ? does anybody have it ? 
thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

D4851-07(2015) Standard Test Methods for Coated and Laminated Fabrics for Architectural Use

See More: ASTM standards, All volume Set

----------


## pipeguy

Is there a link to the entire volume of ASTM standards still available?  If so* kindly post.

Thanks.

----------


## fromCN

Thank you dude

----------


## thongnhatpl

Do you have "astm f 2389"* sir? please give me if you can* thank you very much.

----------


## Marty Thompson

F2389-17a  8.04

----------


## thongnhatpl

> F2389-17a  8.04



thank sir* thank you very much.

----------


## siliani@hotmail.com

Hi 
Can someone share additive manufacturing technology standards developed by ASTM..
thanks in advance for your collaboration

----------


## darkdeath

ams-dtl-22499 thanks

----------


## tmlim

Dear folks 

I am looking for FRP pipe standards as listed below

Dear friends*

Does anyone have the following ASTM standards?
ASTM D 1599 - 2014 STANDARD TEST METHOD FOR RESISTANCE TO SHORT-TIME HYDRAULIC PRESSURE OF PLASTIC PIPE* TUBING* AND FITTINGS
ASTM D 2992 - 2012 STANDARD PRACTICE FOR OBTAINING HYDROSTATIC OR PRESSURE DESIGN BASIS FOR "FIBERGLASS" (GLASS-FIBER-REINFORCED THERMOSETTING-RESIN) PIPE AND FITTINGS

Appreciate if these can be shared.  Thanks in advance. Regards

----------


## aboom

Hello,

any one have the astm d6611-00, for textile abrasion test, the link in the post its not working ( if you have the link of all the standard it will be better ^^)

Thank you

----------


## teosmi

Hi everyone,
I'm looking for ASTM F1886, if any one have it?
Thanks

----------


## vpsimbu86

Dear Experts,

I need ASTM D709 - 17 Standard Specification for Laminated Thermosetting Materials or

NEMA LI-1 laminated thermosetting products...

Thanks....

----------


## catelsan

Thank you Marty

See More: ASTM standards, All volume Set

----------


## catelsan

Thank you xav

----------


## piratininga

Dear Friends
All ASTM 2015
Updated link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## darkroot

감사합니다.

----------


## minhphuongpham

Anyone has ASTM E1049- Standard Practices for Cycle Counting?
Thank you for sharing.

----------


## pedrogarcia

I have this version:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## akyhn1971

Marty,

Good Morning.

Can you please post ASTM D257-14 again?  The link no longer works.  Thank You Very Much.

Andy

----------


## piratininga

Segue: ASTM D257-14
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]






> Marty,
> 
> Good Morning.
> 
> Can you please post ASTM D257-14 again?  The link no longer works.  Thank You Very Much.
> 
> Andy

----------


## tmlim

Does anyone has the following-
a) ASTM D1655-2020 Ed
b) ASTM D6751 2020 Ed
c) ASTM D975 2020

Appreciate if these can be shared.  Thanks

----------


## tmlim

Please also share ASTM D7467 2020 Ed and ASTM D7566 -2020 Ed too.  Thank you

----------


## akyhn1971

Thank you so much!

----------


## gs153

many thanks friend.

----------


## daniel.torres

Hello
Someone will have and may share the following standards:
ASTM E11 - 20
ASTM E1932 - 12(2017)
ASTM E2374 - 16


ASTM E2863 - 17
Thanks in advancedSee More: ASTM standards, All volume Set

----------


## ciclosys

Hola amigo, gracias por el aporte. Saludos desde Mxico/Hello friend, thanks for the contribution. Greetings from Mexico.

----------


## piratininga

> Hola amigo, gracias por el aporte. Saludos desde Mxico/Hello friend, thanks for the contribution. Greetings from Mexico.



Obrigado amigo!! abraos aqui do Brasil!

----------


## PREM SINGH RAJPOOT

> I have this version:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Please, can you share update link for the same.

----------

